# anyone living near Toronto, HELP! (me vs. purina rep)



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay I'm in a bit of rush so this will be poorly written but I'll just hit the main points..

I was at work yesterday and the Purina rep came in. After some talking, she started saying how their new urinary tract formula for cats was awesome and how the first ingredient was corn gluten and how great it is. She saw my face and my manager also told her how passionate I was about nutrition so she asked me what I thought. I said the obvious, corn gluten meal is NOT a quality ingredient and how it won't eliminate any issues. She made the bold claim that NO other food in our store could eliminate urinary tract issues/ crystals etc. So I asked her "then why have I seen customers switch from your foods, science diet etc. to a high quality, grain free food and their cats and dogs show major improvements?" she was kind of dumb founded. She kept challenging me, asking me all these questions that sure enough, I had answers to and she was starting to run out of crap to say. One of the last things she said however was "well why do 6 out of every 10 dogs at one of the biggest dog shows ever (Westminster) eat Purina foods? some of them even win best in show" I said "what does that have to do with a quality food? Dog show dogs are horribly deformed, over bred and have a slew of health issues." She was speechless. I told her about Pedigree Dogs Exposed and how she should really make time to watch it and do some independent learning.

Another thing she said was "well how come studies show grains, if PROCESSED CORRECTLY , can be digested by dogs and cats?" I said "who funds these studies? The company who uses them to back up their foods... so in your case, Purina" Again... NOTHING to say.

She tried saying the stomach of prey is the FIRST thing dogs and cats eat when they hunt prey in the wild... I brought up the wolf study someone posted on this forum... again... nothing.

She said "why do cats eat cat grass then if they can't digest it?" I said why do we like chocolate and candy...

ANYWAY I could go ON and ON with the things she was saying, we were literally going back and forth for an HOUR. In the end, she asked me if I would be interested in coming out to Purina's head quarters to have this debate so she can show her superiors how hard it can be to convince someone to buy their food and I said sure. We ended on a good note, she is a very nice lady but just terribly misinformed. If anyone lives around Toronto, Burlington, Oakville ... would you be interested in coming with me for this debate? It would be nice to have some more back up hahaha

LOL anyway, it felt awesome to stand up to a rep. I usually bite my tongue with the Royal Canin and Iams reps because they don't usually try to give me a nutritional seminar...

OK must go, let me know if you're willing to join me!!

OH forgot to mention... she said she agrees with me and thinks a raw food diet is the best thing we can do for our animals, but if people can't afford it they should go with Purina............

shaking my head.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Good for you! I wish I could be like that and speak how I feel. My vet tried getting me to put my fat cat on SD Wd. I said no thank you, but I didn't say what I really wanted to say. He is now on canned food and maybe raw someday. He is very picky so idk


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh me....me...pick me! oh shucks, I cant go.

I bet you had a rush laying down the facts, huh? I did this same thing with a Nutro rep who stopped talking to me afterwards, Even the assistant manager, who overheard everything and knows nothing of nutrition, had to give it to me that I was very polite about it all and made a lot of sense. 


Good for you. If you do go, make sure to be prepared because I am sure they have some slick, rehearsed characters ready to bombard you with THEIR facts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

YAY YOU!

I couldn't go with you because I'd probably just stand there like an idiot. But I agree - you need a good backup! You know they will be ganging up on you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just awesome


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

On one note, not all dog show dogs are horribly deformed and have a slew of health issues. Liz's collies and shelties along with my Buck are very healthy dogs. But I get the point you were trying to make. Buck and Liz's dogs are also raw fed dogs. 

GOOD FOR YOU! I had a debate with a Blue Buffalo rep once and, while I wouldn't allow myself to call the food crap since it is so much better than many others out there she did rub me the wrong way when, after asking me what I feed and I responded with "Prey Model Raw" she said, "Well, when you get tired of feeding raw you should try out some of the BB foods". I wouldn't have been angry had she said IF but it was the fact that she said WHEN I get tired of feeding raw. 

I am at the point where I dislike all dog food reps and I know that is not fair. I was just soured by the one rep. I did, however, stop a family from buying the kibble that a Royal Canin rep had talked them into by stepping in as soon as the rep was out of sight. They put the bag of bad food back and left empty handed to go home and research raw. They were really happy and kept thanking me for stopping them. 

It's fun, isn't it??? You HAVE to make sure you tell us how the debate goes. If we lived nearby I would TOTALLY come with you!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

goodfor you! iagree it must have been awsome feeling telling it to her straight!
and to tell you the HONEST truth i DONT think alot of those show dogs really DO eat purina i think they just SAY they do i mean how many times have you seen a banner for a GOOD quality food appear behind the winning dog of a big time show? you DONT becuase purina and eukinuba and iams funds the shows so they put the banners up in the background. and people see that and automatically ASSUME "oh that champion must be fed purina"
i know TONS and TONS of amazing bull terrier breeeders who winner shows have champion dogs and i have NEVER once heard of one of them say "well i feed purina" yet there champion dogs standing in the winners circle has a big ole dog food banner behind them.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> On one note, not all dog show dogs are horribly deformed and have a slew of health issues. Liz's collies and shelties along with my Buck are very healthy dogs. But I get the point you were trying to make. Buck and Liz's dogs are also raw fed dogs.
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU! I had a debate with a Blue Buffalo rep once and, while I wouldn't allow myself to call the food crap since it is so much better than many others out there she did rub me the wrong way when, after asking me what I feed and I responded with "Prey Model Raw" she said, "Well, when you get tired of feeding raw you should try out some of the BB foods". I wouldn't have been angry had she said IF but it was the fact that she said WHEN I get tired of feeding raw.
> 
> ...


Yes of course!! I know there are great, healthy show dogs out there I was just trying to prove a point and it worked muahaha!

I did get a rush laying down the facts but at the same time I remained calm, cool and collected... which was very hard to do when I was being told that grains should be a staple in a dog and cats diet...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh me....me...pick me! oh shucks, I cant go.
> 
> I bet you had a rush laying down the facts, huh? I did this same thing with a Nutro rep who stopped talking to me afterwards, Even the assistant manager, who overheard everything and knows nothing of nutrition, had to give it to me that I was very polite about it all and made a lot of sense.
> 
> ...


Yep ! total rush!! And I plan on printing out a LOT of info and going prepared (if she calls me back to come by)! It would be nice to have someone with me for sure but I'm willing to hold it down if I go alone. There is NO way they can convince me that corn gluten meal is beneficial to a dog or cat. You know what's even funnier? She was saying how "chicken meal" or any NAMED "meal" is bad and it should just say chicken or lamb... I say ... then why are you saying corn gluten MEAL is so great??

Reps... gotta' love em...You can tell how brainwashed they are its freaky :twitch:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Good. I really hope she calls you back. 

And I really do understand the point you were making with show dogs. And if it worked, then great! I can't wait for Buck to (hopefully) do really well in the ring so I can brag about the fact that he DOESN'T eat some crap food!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Wish, I lived closer, I would totally come along! and good job for standing up for what is right, serves her right.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Where and when is this? If i can, i'll totally show up.


----------

